# In Petaluma Tonight...



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You probably ought to go to this Dan if you're going to compete with Jollie Ollie.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting meeting although she was a bit unorganized and did not get to swarms until the end...did much beekeeping 101 stuff first and is a sugar hater so spewed many opinions on same. 

The interesting part I found was she will use a deep super and hang medium frames without the bottom and let the queen etc build comb downward extending way beyond what they would if the frame had a bottom. She says it mickics the natural hive a bit more. Then she will put a honey super with frames with bottoms on top when they are ready to expand.

She does not treatments at all, does not try to prevent swarming (tries to catch them instead), did not cover swarm traps at all but just signing up for swarm lists and going after them. She also gave a few good hints on cutting costs which I liked!

Did anyone else make it? The room was pretty full....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up CaBees!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Its funny, everyone we've asked to speak on swarm prevention went way off topic also.
Still enjoyable to listen too though.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Odfrank stays on topic and he's also hilarious. It's like watching a beekeeping show on Comedy Central.


----------

